# irish holiday for kids any ideas?



## debdeb (23 Feb 2008)

im looking to stay in ireland this year apart from trabolgin, does anyone know anywhere else like this. trabolgin is expensive i hear .also anyone have any opions on pweheli ,(i dont know the proper spelling)or even where it is in uk


----------



## nad (24 Feb 2008)

I think the park in pwllheli you mean is Hafan y Mor which is now run by havan holidays ,i stayed there in when it was Butlin's Starcoast Pwllheli,in the mid 90's and thought it was good,also stayed in havan Kiln Park which is smaller and probarly more suited to kids in the 3 to 13 age group, as i both of these visits were over 10 year ago so not sure what they would be like now,but here is the link. [broken link removed]


----------



## ROSS (24 Feb 2008)

This place has been refurbished and is getting good reviews - friends of ours are going over the easter and again in the summer having been there last year too !! http://www.bannabeachhotel.net/
Haven't been ourselves yet and have no connections with it !
We did centerparcs in France last year and thoroughly enjoyed it !
I know they have parks in the UK too - see here: http://www.centerparcs.co.uk/index.jsp
Excellent holiday parks set in forests - no mobile homes - all accomodations are chalets / bulgalows / villas.
Great activities indoor and out - tends to be more expensive though than caravan parks !​


----------



## highly (25 Feb 2008)

what age are your kids?


----------

